# Very curious...



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello,

Has anyone ever seen a layout using real water for lakes, ditches etc.? 

I have always been curious if people do this. I am sure it’s been done many times but I wanted to ask if anyone knew someone or personally have done/seen this.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

I have seen real water used but it's not a good idea. Model trains and water don't play well together. Scenery is water soluble so any accidents or leaks can be disastrous. 

Outdoor layouts like G scale use real water in ponds and waterfalls but the trains are made to be used in wet conditions and garden scenery generally benefits from any extra water. 

Conclusion; stay far away from real water on an indoor model railroad. The negatives far outweigh the positives.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Garden railroad (G scale) folks use real water quite often in outdoor layouts. This would include streams, ponds and waterfalls. 
For smaller scales indoors it doesn’t work too well. If you search the thread on this forum you will find several discussions on this topic. Maybe some members will want to discuss it again here. 
I’m not saying it’s never done indoors but it more commonly done outside.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I see Country Joe and I posted almost the exact same thing at the same time.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I believe the correct term for when two people say the same thing at the same time is “jinx, you owe me a soda” 😃


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Gulliver's Gate in NYC ... lots of real water. Grand indoor public exhibit, and nicely done.

TJ


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

*Agreed*

I agree 100% of mixing real water with a indoor train layout is not wise. You have to admit that it would be rather cool if the subject matter could exist safely. BUT! That’s not the case...

I do recall purchasing a building structure that does use real water and pump. The water is moved from a attached building to the main building and the water is relevant to the industry it portrays.

If I am not mistaken it was a eBay “lot” purchase. The lot included many items and this one building I speak about was included in the lot. Just FYI I am now unloading boxes of my train items I have collected for the last 35 years lol... I have not got to the box yet that has this building in it. I should be running up on it any day now. 

It was more of a curiosity thing if it’s been/being done in a creative way on a active layout. 

Regards,

Mark 👍


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

tjcruiser said:


> Check out Gulliver's Gate in NYC ... lots of real water. Grand indoor public exhibit, and nicely done.
> 
> TJ


I will most definitely check this out. Thanks!


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Two rather obvious problems, even if it takes some time for it to become obvious:

Water doesn't scale. It's water anywhere water is. So, when it flows, or ripples, it will do so in real-scale time and amplitude. Water flowing on a scale railroad looks goofy because its speed is many times what it should be in scale.

Secondly, water eventually 'sours'. It gets old, gets laden with airborne or insectborne contaminants and it will begin to turn into a rather unpleasant, swampy, soup. As in, green, with stuff growing into and out of it, smelly.....you get the picture.

It might do better outdoors where it can be replenished with a fresh supply moment-by-moment, but only in larger scales. Even then, unless you treat it and make it more 'realistic', it will simply look like clear treated water unlike most water in nature.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

^ ^ ^
This!


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

prrfan said:


> I see Country Joe and I posted almost the exact same thing at the same time.


Great minds think alike...


----------

